
High-tech rental scam targets unsuspecting house hunters - e-sushi
http://abc7chicago.com/home/high-tech-rental-scam-targets-unsuspecting-house-hunters/1278073/
======
sharemywin
Wonder if that would work with AirBnb also? Not that I'm going to try it. Just
thinking you rent the home for the weekend run some CL ads then collect what
you can.

